

Developers Prefer GPL, Enterprises Prefer Apache - BClement
http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/05/17/developers-prefer-gpl-enterprises-prefer-apache/

======
eridius
I think this paragraph is extremely important:

"Developers may not actually prefer the GPL license, but there is so much GPL
licensed code available for (re-)use that it often seems silly to reinvent the
wheel. If you can use a GPL library to do much of the heavy lifting for your
application, it’s often easier to go with the flow: use that library and
license your whole work under the GPL."

My gut feeling is that most developers who release GPL source do so either
because they're using other GPL source, or because they don't have a strong
preference and are using GPL because they don't know any better.

I also think the over-generalization of "Open Source Developers" is harmful.
There are different types of open source developers, and they have different
habits. For example, GPL is relatively uncommon within the Cocoa development
community.

